# Very rare for Subic.



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

An Australian Manager of the Blue Rock Resort in Subic was shot dead around 7.00pm in the middle of a packed restuarant.

Australian resort manager Paul Dean Davy shot dead in Philippines | thetelegraph.com.au

He knew the attacker so it could be as simple as an ex-employee or maybe a squabble over a girl.

What ever the reason, it can turn deadly very quick if you insult or disgrace a Filippino. 

*What ever the reason for this murder. 

Step out of line and death awaits a foreigner even in his own comfort zone. regards*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea my wife tells me all the time to relax and watch what I say or even how to drive because everybody has a gun.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My first tour in the Navy was Subic bay 1984 timeline and I rented a room with my girlfriend and man has that place changed the picture of some huge restaurant there now.

I remember being in the pool "Blue Rock" with my beautiful girl friend and some Philippine teen boy made some pretty lewd comments from above not in the pool area but way above, some how they climbed up and were watching everybody from the diving area, me and the girl were pretty serious at this time, she wasn't just a date for the evening but with that said I decided to let it go, these boys looked like trouble, he also had his buddies, we also made a rare trip to Manila had some close calls at a Shakeys restaurant a group of older teens kept eyeing us and they spoke in Tagalog but I didn't understand anything, next the girl friend said "let's go now" she only said that when things were deadly serious, she did that once before when we were walking down the same road as the Navy base gate but walking away from the gate and bullets started flying, I was told later that Marcos had some men in there taking out other men, Subic bay front gate area was a dangerous spot, had many run ins there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes it was,im in vfw in baretto as I type and we were discussing these things last night. The base was an active place in those days. At least we had a chance then.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

There are conflicting stories on why Paul was murdered. 

The first report on Sydney radio said that he was killed by a gun for hire after he had fired some male employee's the previous day. He did not give them their full salary on termination because they were caught stealing..regards

Man shot over private life, colleague claims


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

we will probably never know


----------

